# Iassics 1st show of season



## ashleym100 (Apr 23, 2009)

april7th










today no photoshop so haven't got a nicer bk ground lol...won 2nd in a class of 4 in 2 yr old and younger colts today















































he still has a bit more shedding out to do ...this is him totally sleek last sept...now if i cold just figure out what to do with his mane...it is just so incredibly thick as you can see by his banding in the post above lol


he was 16 months in this pic he won 1/5 in open yr halter the following weekend he won 1st and second in yr halter at the local apha breed show under 2 judges


----------



## meganmoo (Apr 26, 2009)

hi, your horse is beautiful! his mane is gorgeous... hmmm... this maybe a bit girly, and may take a while but you could do thin plats all the way down, it would be nice for him to get a breeze threw! you could even twist it instead of plating it!?!?


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*puts beautiful horsey into my trailer and waves while driving away* Gah gorgy!! great job at the show!!


----------

